# Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have a Cheyenne 696G on the old chassis, which has been fine apart from the inevitables and am now considering the X/250 version. Can any current owner tell me where the leisure battery is now located? I know that there is now no external access into the n/s seat locker because of the gas locker, but is the o/s locker similarly obstructed? Also has anyone fitted a spare wheel into the garage and if so how.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The battery tray is in an external locker on the offside, just behind the cab. It is designed to hold one 110ah or two 85ah batteries.
I am pretty certain that the one that we were looking at in Brownhills at Newark had the spare mounted in the garage.
Gerry


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Pomme1

Gerry is right the leisure battery is in an external locker just behind the driver.

The spare wheel, I have laid down and secured it in the centre.

Hope that helps, have you read my post New Motorhome 6 months on in Motorhome Chit Chat, will be quite informative if considering buy a new 696.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Broom,

Does that locker give access to the inside of the van, or is it just for the battery? Don't worry, I've been following your posts closely!

Pomme


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Pomme1

It's just access to the batteries, plenty of room to have two.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## slicker (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Pomme. We have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 696G 2006. We have 2 85 leisure batteries located under floor nearside front compartment.This locker does have access from inside of van. Gas locker is off side (drivers side U.K. model ) Spare wheel fixed nearside bulkhead in garage. :?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

On our 2008 660 the battery locker on the O/S can fit 2X110 amp batteries and cannot be accessed from inside the van.


----------

